# Misc Dayton Chips



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Post what ever Dayton chips you have for sale or trade. I'll start off. All the ones in the pic are for sale but will consider a trade for either a green flag or green w/black eagle. For now just pm me for prices but i'll have a price list soon. Hopefully with this thread we can minimize the search.:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I have one of them green wit blk your looking for
lmk..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I can hook you up with someone that has two of the 64 with flags chips if ur interested, I also have two of the green with black flag holla if you want em


----------



## Slowmotion719 (Jul 25, 2011)

How much for the 2 white ones


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Couple more I found cleaning up.. The first two are dark green..


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

whats the ticket for this ones,all fourth?


Wicked Wayz said:


>


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> whats the ticket for this ones,all fourth?


PM sent. I only have one green plastic one and one red plastic. $12 shipped each one:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

how much for the gold eagle one ?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

DavidGs SS said:


> how much for the gold eagle one ?


Im trading both red ones to hooked2glass. Ill have an updated pic soon


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


What's up bro I'm interested in 2 ceramic green Dayton flags let me know


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Uno Malo said:


> What's up bro I'm interested in 2 ceramic green Dayton flags let me know


PM sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


$160 for the 8 chips free shipping


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

good price but i need all fourth ,thanks


Wicked Wayz said:


> PM sent. I only have one green plastic one and one red plastic. $12 shipped each one:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have these chips for $18 ea shipped or $52 shipped for all 3. The Gold chip is new and the Green ones are used. All 3 have blems.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Brand new $80 Shipped (only 3 of them but looks like SouthSideCustoms has one for sale)


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I have these chips for $18 ea shipped or $52 shipped for all 3. The Gold chip is new and the Green ones are used. All 3 have blems.





Wicked Wayz said:


> Brand new $80 Shipped (only 3 of them but looks like SouthSideCustoms has one for sale)


***ALL 5 GREEN CHIPS SOLD TO SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS*** THANKS VICTOR:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Updated pic


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

what size and how much for chevy emblems


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Updated pic


How much for the black dayton with gold eagle?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Updated pic


HOW MUCH ON THAT RED EAGLE? AND A CLOSER PIC TO MATCH THE COLOR TO MINE


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Updated pic


How Much For The Purple Eagle? It Is Purple Right?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> TTT




how much for 4 metal dayton flags?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> how much for 4 metal dayton flags?


All out of the flags homie. Hit up Victor (southsidecustoms), he has some nice chrome ones


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

hey how much for the blue ones and the red one,let me know total of three thanks


Wicked Wayz said:


> TTT


----------



## Slowmotion719 (Jul 25, 2011)

how much for the white ones im here in colo spgs


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Slowmotion719 said:


> how much for the white ones im here in colo spgs


Theyre baby blue and i only have 3 bro. $100


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Purple with brown eagle sold


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Black eagles with gold lettering sold


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Purple with brown eagle sold


pm sent


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice rooster chips..


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Purple with black eagle sold


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

Green dayton chips with flag 30 shipped new


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Padilla 505 said:


> Green dayton chips with flag 30 shipped new


Still got the green flags?


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking for black Dayton chips with the eagle pm or tex432 940 4877


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

3 used plastic bluish-purple with black eagle and 1 new metal gold with black eagle. $35 for all 4 shipped. Pm me


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>



Price check on those 2 white flags, t1s2e2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Price check on those 2 white flags, t1s2e2


sold


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> 3 used plastic bluish-purple with black eagle and 1 new metal gold with black eagle. $35 for all 4 shipped. Pm me


pm me the info I want them


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

USED $23 ea. Shipped


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> 3 used plastic bluish-purple with black eagle and 1 new metal gold with black eagle. $35 for all 4 shipped. Pm me


Gold porcelain chip sold. Sale pending on the 3 blue


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Big body caddy il take the black emblem pm me info


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Im looking for a set in black eagle or flag anyone no who has a pair


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Big body Caddi did u Finly sell the emblem hit me up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

wanted, one white vinyl flag. lmk asap. thanks


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

dirty dan said:


> Big body Caddi did u Finly sell the emblem hit me up


Sorry homie sold


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

what is the diam. of these chips?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

57chevyguy said:


> what is the diam. of these chips?


Dayton chips are 2.25


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

set of five porcelain dayton chips 1 new 4 used but ike new condition 160 for all five


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> USED $23 ea. Shipped


You still have the red ones


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> set of five porcelain dayton chips 1 new 4 used but ike new condition 160 for all five


Still for sale the??
Location ?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Dayton chips are 2.25


someone clear this up for i called dayton and they told me word for word that any and all dayton chips have always been 2.38 even in the 90's


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> someone clear this up for i called dayton and they told me word for word that any and all dayton chips have always been 2.38 even in the 90's


100% tru,


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> someone clear this up for i called dayton and they told me word for word that any and all dayton chips have always been 2.38 even in the 90's


*2.38:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 100% tru,





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> *2.38:thumbsup:*



THEN I WAS JUST WONDERING WHY EVERYONE SAYS "2.25 DAYTON CHIPS"


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*NOS*
OG Dayton "Metal" Green n Gold 
Pm if interested.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> set of five porcelain dayton chips 1 new 4 used but ike new condition 160 for all five


Still for sale


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> PM sent. I only have one green plastic one and one red plastic. $12 shipped each one:thumbsup:


do you still have the red one plastic


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> do you still have the red one plastic


All the ones i had are sold bro


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I have one plastic Dayton chip like the one on top of this post white flag hit me up 432 940 4877 20 ship or trade for one black plastic eagle from Dayton


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------

